# Gold and Brown Tutorial



## devinjhans (Oct 10, 2005)

Okay Ladies it took me forever but here is my tutorial. I tried to post every step I used. You can click on the pictures for a larger view. Sorry if it is too detailed.






EDIT: I just pasted the pics directly here so you don't have to click on anything.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509656/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509658/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509660/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509662/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509664/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509666/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509668/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509670/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509674/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509676/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509678/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509680/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509682/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509684/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509686/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509688/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509690/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509692/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509694/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509696/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509698/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509700/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509702/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509704/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509706/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509708/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509710/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509712/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509714/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509716/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509718/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509720/width/1000/height/500

https://www.makeuptalk.com/image/id/509722/width/1000/height/500


----------



## barbi53657 (Oct 10, 2005)

BRAVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## barbi53657 (Oct 10, 2005)

I need this because I have no clue about how to apply foundation and concealer. I also love the underplay lipstick and beaux lipglass I will look those up next time I head to mac


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 10, 2005)

Okay no problem. I only meant to have one. Thanks!





Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Wow Devin, awesome tutorial!!! And I noticed that you also have another thread with the same tutorial. I'm going to go ahead and delete that to keep the forum neat, if that's ok.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 10, 2005)

Thank you! I'm glad I could help.





Originally Posted by *barbi53657* I need this because I have no clue about how to apply foundation and concealer. I also love the underplay lipstick and beaux lipglass I will look those up next time I head to mac


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 10, 2005)

LOOOOOOVING IT Devin!!! Thanks for the tutorial I love those colors on you!!


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 10, 2005)

This is awesome. Very In Depth.. and a gorgeous job..

Thanks Devin!!!

Mary Amber


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Trisha!! Do you think the concealer looks too light on me?

Originally Posted by *Trisha* great tutorial Devin! some of the base products you use (ie concealer) are lighter MAC shades than i expected too!) x


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 11, 2005)

oh okay. i see what you mean. i didn't know i was that light either, but the mua told me that in order to get that highlighted look you see the stars with that would be the color i needed. before that i used nc40 or nw 40. i like nw30 much better.





Originally Posted by *Trisha* they look perfect on, i just never expected you'd have to go that lighter! 
when i wore MAC face MU, i wore NC40-43 in the fndts and the MAs only ever picked out concealers for me in the NC35/NW30 range, i never liked the way they looked on me!

my Mum wears about NC44-45 so i just figured, she wouldnt be that much lighter in the concealers, but yours look fine, it matches well when applied, so the numbers dont matter x:icon_love


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2005)

This is great! Thank you so much for spending the time to do this. I definately learned a lot from it.

You rock!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, Beautiful! Thanks so much for doing it!


----------



## anne7 (Oct 11, 2005)

I love it Devin! Girl, do you even have pores?? Your skin is so smooth and glowy in that first pic, it really makes me jealous! This is probably the 100th time I've said that, but it's still true!


----------



## lilla (Oct 11, 2005)

No kidding!! I kept looking to see if she had any pores and I clicked each pic








Originally Posted by *anne7* I love it Devin! Girl, do you even have pores?? Your skin is so smooth and glowy in that first pic, it really makes me jealous! This is probably the 100th time I've said that, but it's still true!



Devin-What a great turorial!!! you explained so nicely and the colors look great on you as always :icon_love :icon_love



Thank you.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla*



No kidding!! I kept looking to see if she had any pores and I clicked each pic






That better be some kind of camera trick, or life just isn't fair. I have plenty on my cheeks to go around.



Oh, well, I'll try not to hate you too much!


----------



## Liz (Oct 11, 2005)

that looks great devin!!!! i know some people have been wanting a natural type of look


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you ladies!! I was happy to do it for you guys.

Anne and Nilufer that is too funny! I had to laugh when you guys were talking about my skin. Believe me there are no tricks. I know you saw the circles under my eyes.


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the awesome tutorial, Devin



I loooooove it!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow! Excellent tutorial, Devin!



You are so beautiful!

I found it very helpful and I wanna try that little trick you did with the coating of loose powder under the eye before doing your e/s. I get frustrated sometimes b/c it falls down there and makes a mess. I don't have any loose powder, though.



Can I use my select sheer pressed or would it be better to get the loose for this purpose?


----------



## canelita (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2005)

I would suggest getting a cheap loose powder that way you don't waste the good stuff. Something like Cornsilk Loose Powder.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 11, 2005)

I hate when the shadow falls on a freshly done face






What I do, is I put foundation on and leave the under part of my eyes without anything till the very end. I do my eye shadow, clean up any "spills" and then apply concealer and foundation to that under eye area. It works great!


----------



## Liz (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Wow! Excellent tutorial, Devin!



You are so beautiful!
I found it very helpful and I wanna try that little trick you did with the coating of loose powder under the eye before doing your e/s. I get frustrated sometimes b/c it falls down there and makes a mess. I don't have any loose powder, though.



Can I use my select sheer pressed or would it be better to get the loose for this purpose?

i do my foundation after my eye makeup so that i don't have to worry about fall out.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanx for all the tips!


----------



## Sophia (Oct 11, 2005)

Devin your tutorial is just PERFECT!!!! I love that you post picks of all the details it's sooo helpful, also I always wanted to see how do someone apply concealer with a brush because I had no idea!!! Devin do more tutorials!!!


----------



## Divaofreality (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow D! I see you doing it big on MUT. Excellent job as always.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 11, 2005)

yes i think it's better to use loose powder. the other ladies gave great tips. i appreciate the helpful information. Thanks for compliments!!





Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Wow! Excellent tutorial, Devin!



You are so beautiful!
I found it very helpful and I wanna try that little trick you did with the coating of loose powder under the eye before doing your e/s. I get frustrated sometimes b/c it falls down there and makes a mess. I don't have any loose powder, though.



Can I use my select sheer pressed or would it be better to get the loose for this purpose?


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Sophia! I'm happy you liked it! I will do more.





Originally Posted by *Sophia* Devin your tutorial is just PERFECT!!!! I love that you post picks of all the details it's sooo helpful, also I always wanted to see how do someone apply concealer with a brush because I had no idea!!! Devin do more tutorials!!!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah I'm trying to do a little somethin', somethin' you know! Naw, it's just what I enjoy. Hopefully I will be making money doing it soon. Keep me in your prayers!





Originally Posted by *Divaofreality* Wow D! I see you doing it big on MUT. Excellent job as always.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 11, 2005)

Awww...Thanks Trisha you're too sweet!!








Originally Posted by *Trisha* and Devin stop being so modest, you have pretty flawless skin to begin with!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 11, 2005)

WOW DEVIN GOOD JOB THANK YOU.YOU AMAZE ME EVERYTIME


----------



## bocagirl (Oct 11, 2005)

This is really great. I'm going to get 2 colours you used at the store so I can re-create.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 11, 2005)

That's great! Let us see it when you do it!





Originally Posted by *bocagirl* This is really great. I'm going to get 2 colours you used at the store so I can re-create.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you sweetie!!





Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* WOW DEVIN GOOD JOB THANK YOU.YOU AMAZE ME EVERYTIME


----------



## Bronxcutie (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the tutorial! You did an amazing job and I have written down all the products you used! LOL One question though-"bronze," is that a shadow or is it the color cream base from MAC?


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 11, 2005)

You're welcome darling! Bronze is actually an e/s.





Originally Posted by *Bronxcutie* Thanks for the tutorial! You did an amazing job and I have written down all the products you used! LOL One question though-"bronze," is that a shadow or is it the color cream base from MAC?


----------



## PopModePrincess (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* Okay Ladies it took me forever but here is my tutorial. I tried to post every step I used. You can click on the pictures for a larger view. Sorry if it is too detailed.



Devin, this is awesome! Thanks for posting this!



You look gorgeous!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Oct 11, 2005)

Devin,

What color should I use for under eye concealer if I'm an NW45? I bought the concealer stick in NW45, but shouldn't I go lighter? Also, what color loose powder should I go with?

Thanks!


----------



## petite syrah (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* Thank you ladies!! I was happy to do it for you guys.
Anne and Nilufer that is too funny! I had to laugh when you guys were talking about my skin. Believe me there are no tricks. I know you saw the circles under my eyes.







You did a beautiful job and you look lovely.

Petite Syrah


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 11, 2005)

you can use nw40 or nw35 for the concealer and try nw40 for loose powder. thanks!





Originally Posted by *PopModePrincess* Devin, 
What color should I use for under eye concealer if I'm an NW45? I bought the concealer stick in NW45, but shouldn't I go lighter? Also, what color loose powder should I go with?

Thanks!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* you can use nw40 or nw35 for the concealer and try nw40 for loose powder. thanks!



Thanks Devin, because I have dark circles under my eyes that I'd like to conceal. You don't know how much insight you have given me with your tutorial. I'll be on the edge of my seat waiting for your next one!


----------



## Andi (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG Devin...I swear you look different in every FOTD IÂ´ve seen from you. and everything seems to look good on you.

and then this tutorial!!!!




....how gorgeous can one woman be? I love the natural look on you. and your skin is great-I didnÂ´t see one single pore either. I just clicked on all the pics before even paying attention to the pics, you are just so pretty

IÂ´ll stop raving now


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Andrea!! You ladies are wonderful!!





Originally Posted by *Arielle* OMG Devin...I swear you look different in every FOTD IÂ´ve seen from you. and everything seems to look good on you.
and then this tutorial!!!!



....how gorgeous can one woman be? I love the natural look on you. and your skin is great-I didnÂ´t see one single pore either. I just clicked on all the pics before even paying attention to the pics, you are just so pretty

IÂ´ll stop raving now


----------



## MARIAN (Oct 11, 2005)

Great Job!

How Did You Learn Sooo Much?

What Color Foundation Do You Have On?


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you Marian!



I used select tint foundation nc45. I learned by practicing and going to the mac counters and soaking all the info. I could. I would get on the internet and print out tips and techniques and read books and magazines.

Originally Posted by *MARIAN* Great Job!
How Did You Learn Sooo Much?

What Color Foundation Do You Have On?


----------



## FeistyFemme (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, Devin - your tutorial is amazing!!



Excellent job!!

Let me ask you though... how long does it take you to apply your makeup start to finish? You look so polished and nice that it seems like it might take awhile, but I could be wrong...


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Erica!! Thank you sweetie!! It takes me about 30-45 min. to apply everything start to finish.





Originally Posted by *FeistyFemme* Wow, Devin - your tutorial is amazing!!



Excellent job!!
Let me ask you though... how long does it take you to apply your makeup start to finish? You look so polished and nice that it seems like it might take awhile, but I could be wrong...


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 12, 2005)

great devin!!!!! and pop mode for some reason your pics dont seem to show up


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 12, 2005)

did you mean my photo's didn't show up? oh i see what you mean. they are blank b/c i changed the site my pictures are on. so now you can just click on the picture on the first page and it will take you to the site and you can click the tutorial.

Originally Posted by *GreekLatina* great devin!!!!! and pop mode for some reason your pics dont seem to show up


----------



## Kedra70 (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow Devin! That tutorial was just awesome! Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## ChiQT (Oct 17, 2005)

Informativeâ€¦Thorough and Gorgeousâ€¦Thanks a bunch!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 17, 2005)

Thank you sweetie! Appreciate it. Your welcome!!





Originally Posted by *Kedra70* Wow Devin! That tutorial was just awesome! Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm so glad you liked it! Thanks and your welcome!





Originally Posted by *ChiQT* Informativeâ€¦Thorough and Gorgeousâ€¦Thanks a bunch!


----------



## CWHF (Oct 17, 2005)

I LOVE THIS!!!!

So beautiful. I will be trying it. I need a 217 brush and bronze eyeshadow. Gorgeous---thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## barbi53657 (Oct 17, 2005)

I WOULD LOVE LOVE IF U DID A TUTORIAL ON THAT BLUE SMOKEY EYE THAT YOU DID RECENTLY DEV


----------



## kerri (Oct 20, 2005)

DEVIN very impressive!!! I am going to try the amber lights, woodwinked and bronze with that placement tomorrow! Looks great on you!


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 20, 2005)

You should come and live in my pocket and do my makeup everyday.. because that would make me happy.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 20, 2005)

ooh that's great Kerri! make sure and post so we can see! i know you will look so pretty!





Originally Posted by *kerri* DEVIN very impressive!!! I am going to try the amber lights, woodwinked and bronze with that placement tomorrow! Looks great on you!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 20, 2005)

Okay Mary I will! Just let me know when and where! LOL!!





Originally Posted by *Mambz098* You should come and live in my pocket and do my makeup everyday.. because that would make me happy.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 20, 2005)

*Devin, Girl thanks so much for posting this! I've been looking for the perfect Brown face makeup! This is it! Your face is beautiful! From one golden-brown girl, to another... You Go Girl! I'm gonna try to get this look! I'm definitely looking forward to more of your Tutorials in the future!



*


----------



## Leony (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow, Devin!

Very nice, I love that look and this tutorial!

Great job girl!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 20, 2005)

Your welcome!! I enjoyed doing it and love that I can help you wonderful ladies!




Definitely let us see it when you do. Thanks!!





Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *Devin, Girl thanks so much for posting this! I've been looking for the perfect Brown face makeup! This is it! Your face is beautiful! From one golden-brown girl, to another... You Go Girl! I'm gonna try to get this look! I'm definitely looking forward to more of your Tutorials in the future!



*


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 20, 2005)

Thank you Leony!! I love your new avatar btw, you look so pretty!





Originally Posted by *Leony* Wow, Devin!Very nice, I love that look and this tutorial!

Great job girl!


----------



## gamaki (Oct 20, 2005)

Excellent tutorial Devin! I hope more MuTers can try to do one. It's great to see different application procedures!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 20, 2005)

Devin - how did I miss ur tute? Absolutely splendid!!!! Beautiful as usual





Originally Posted by *devinjhans* Okay Ladies it took me forever but here is my tutorial. I tried to post every step I used. You can click on the pictures for a larger view. Sorry if it is too detailed.




EDIT: I just pasted the pics directly here so you don't have to click on anything.


----------



## chickylittle (Oct 21, 2005)

You are gorgeous!! I love the tutorial. The copper colors look sooo good on you! Love it! Love it!:icon_love


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 21, 2005)

That looks Gorgeous, Devin!! Nice job &amp; I love the contacts... so pretty!!! :icon_love


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 21, 2005)

Thank you Gamaki! Glad you liked it. I hope to see more also!





Originally Posted by *gamaki* Excellent tutorial Devin! I hope more MuTers can try to do one. It's great to see different application procedures!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 21, 2005)

I don't know how you missed me Rosie! Thank ya sweetie!





Originally Posted by *phoenix461* Devin - how did I miss ur tute? Absolutely splendid!!!! Beautiful as usual


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 21, 2005)

You are sweet! Appreciate it!





Originally Posted by *chickylittle* You are gorgeous!! I love the tutorial. The copper colors look sooo good on you! Love it! Love it!:icon_love


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 21, 2005)

Awww....that is so nice! Thank you!!





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* That looks Gorgeous, Devin!! Nice job &amp; I love the contacts... so pretty!!! :icon_love


----------



## .amour (Oct 21, 2005)

ahh oh my amazing tutorial+your eyes look *AMAZING!*


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 21, 2005)

Thank you sweetie! That is so nice of you to say!





Originally Posted by *.amour* ahh oh my amazing tutorial+your eyes look *AMAZING!*


----------



## Laura (Oct 21, 2005)

I dont know HOW the hell i missed this too Rosie! Devin that was the most awesome tutorial EVER. I learnt lots from it.. I loved the effect of carbon on the outer V. I rarely do an outer v but will defo try it out at the weekend. Thanks SO much for posting this. Hope to see more tutorials from you


----------



## lovelustlost (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow thats fabulous!! That must have taken a long time!!

is your nose bleeding in the mascara picture?!!!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks Laura I really enjoyed your tut also!



I will try to post another soon.

Originally Posted by *Laura* I dont know HOW the hell i missed this too Rosie! Devin that was the most awesome tutorial EVER. I learnt lots from it.. I loved the effect of carbon on the outer V. I rarely do an outer v but will defo try it out at the weekend. Thanks SO much for posting this. Hope to see more tutorials from you


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 22, 2005)

Thank you so much Michelle! No, my nose wasn't bleeding I guess the camera got too close to the inside of my nose. I will try to fix that for next time. I had to go back and look to make sure. Yes it did take quite a while to do it all, but I enjoyed it.





Originally Posted by *lovelustlost* Wow thats fabulous!! That must have taken a long time!!

is your nose bleeding in the mascara picture?!!!


----------



## jasminonline (Oct 22, 2005)

I LOVE This Tutorial (did I spell that right?)


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 22, 2005)

thank you Jasmin and yes you did!





Originally Posted by *jasminonline*




I LOVE This Tutorial (did I spell that right?)


----------



## breathless (Oct 23, 2005)

a perfect tutorial i CANT wait to use!


----------



## dbrown82 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you so much for this makeup tip. I've been having a hard time trying to do make up on my brown skin. I'm new the the make up world, and have a lot of work. How do you know what color to get ? All I know is that I am a warm almond and caramel in Bobbie Brown foundations.

Beautiful.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks! let us see when you try it!






Originally Posted by *breathless* a perfect tutorial i CANT wait to use!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 25, 2005)

thank you so much!





Originally Posted by *pin_stripe* wow! that looks amazing! you really know your stuff


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dbrown82* Thank you so much for this makeup tip. I've been having a hard time trying to do make up on my brown skin. I'm new the the make up world, and have a lot of work. How do you know what color to get ? All I know is that I am a warm almond and caramel in Bobbie Brown foundations. 
Beautiful.

Welcome to MUT!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 25, 2005)

your welcome! i'm glad you found it useful. the best way to find your colors is to go to the makeup counter and try them. that way when you go the drugstore you have a better idea of what type of foundation and concealer colors to buy. As fas as eyeshadow and blush goes there aren't too many colors you can't wear except for shimmer with pink undertones b/c it makes people with yellow or olive undertones look ashy. Thank you!





Originally Posted by *dbrown82* Thank you so much for this makeup tip. I've been having a hard time trying to do make up on my brown skin. I'm new the the make up world, and have a lot of work. How do you know what color to get ? All I know is that I am a warm almond and caramel in Bobbie Brown foundations. 
Beautiful.


----------



## dbrown82 (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Welcome to MUT! thank you


----------



## dbrown82 (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* your welcome! i'm glad you found it useful. the best way to find your colors is to go to the makeup counter and try them. that way when you go the drugstore you have a better idea of what type of foundation and concealer colors to buy. As fas as eyeshadow and blush goes there aren't too many colors you can't wear except for shimmer with pink undertones b/c it makes people with yellow or olive undertones look ashy. Thank you!



I'm going to take a trip to the counter this week, and thank you for the advice.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 25, 2005)

your welcome! be sure to let us know what you get!





Originally Posted by *dbrown82* I'm going to take a trip to the counter this week, and thank you for the advice.


----------



## dbrown82 (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* your welcome! be sure to let us know what you get!



I will...........


----------



## XOffendr (Oct 27, 2005)

Devin, this tutorial rocks!! Really. Your concealor application is great, too. I always have a real problem with that, and this tutorial is going to prove very helpful! You just look beautiful.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 27, 2005)

wow, great tutorial, devin! thank you!


----------



## DivineSoultress (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you for that great tutorials and your pictures are the perfect compliments. Hope to see more of your tutorials in the future.

Job well Done!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 27, 2005)

Awww...thanks! That is sweet of you to say!





Originally Posted by *XOffendr* Devin, this tutorial rocks!! Really. Your concealor application is great, too. I always have a real problem with that, and this tutorial is going to prove very helpful! You just look beautiful.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 27, 2005)

Your Welcome Jennifer and Thank you!





Originally Posted by *Jennifer* wow, great tutorial, devin! thank you!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 27, 2005)

Your Welcome! Thank you for the compliments!





Originally Posted by *DivineSoultress* Thank you for that great tutorials and your pictures are the perfect compliments. Hope to see more of your tutorials in the future. 
Job well Done!


----------



## krazysexxykool (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* Thank you ladies!! I was happy to do it for you guys.
Anne and Nilufer that is too funny! I had to laugh when you guys were talking about my skin. Believe me there are no tricks. I know you saw the circles under my eyes.

GORGEOUS!! You are very talented, have you started to pursue a career as a makeup artist?


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you very much! In fact I have. I would really like to work at Mac and have applied there. I also just started doing freelance work and did my first wedding today which I loved!





Originally Posted by *krazysexxykool* GORGEOUS!! You are very talented, have you started to pursue a career as a makeup artist?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* Thank you very much! In fact I have. I would really like to work at Mac and have applied there. I also just started doing freelance work and did my first wedding today which I loved!



WHoo hoo Devin! Glad that you are getting into the business.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 30, 2005)

Great tutorial. I love using golds and browns!


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 30, 2005)

WONDERFUL job, thanks so much for posting! :icon_love



:icon_love



:icon_love



:icon_love

P.S. You are so pretty (w/out make-up



)


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 30, 2005)

Way to go Devin - post pics from the wedding!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 30, 2005)

Yay!! Thanks Marisol!






Originally Posted by *Marisol* WHoo hoo Devin! Glad that you are getting into the business.


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you Emily! Browns and golds are my favorite also! But I do love color!





Originally Posted by *emily_3383* Great tutorial. I love using golds and browns!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you sooo much Mirtilla! Your welcome!





Originally Posted by *Mirtilla* WONDERFUL job, thanks so much for posting! :icon_love



:icon_love



:icon_love



:icon_love 
P.S. You are so pretty (w/out make-up



)


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you Rosie you ladies are so supportive! Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to take any pics, b/c I thought I was going to do 2 people(the bride and the maid of honor) and ended up doing about 15. Everyone was rushing around and it was hardly any time and the bride was stressing and her coordinator and bridesmaids left her by herself so i had to help her get dressed and put on her veil. It was fun though! Hopefully I can get her to send me a couple of pics when she gets them back from the photographer. Ideally though I want to take before and after pics so you can see the transformation.

Originally Posted by *phoenix461* Way to go Devin - post pics from the wedding!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 31, 2005)

*Devin, I can't get enough of this thread. You face is Beautiful! I love all the details, very helpful.



*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Oh Devin, I wish we could see pics of that wedding! *I'm so* *glad that you have applied to MAC and are freelancing.* You have a lot of talent and you are so knowledgeable! *WHAT???When did this happen? Where have I been??? LOL!



I didn't know Devin applied to MAC and is freelancing? I feel so outta the loop! I need an update!*


----------



## LOVECHIC (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* I didn't even know it either, just now. I scrolled up the page and saw where Devin mentioned it



*Oh, okay. I feel better now!LOL!*


----------



## mskellytran (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Devin. I learned some new things tonite.. cant wait to do my makeup tommorow !


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you sweetie! what is so crazy is that i got the job through my friend. her co-worker was coordinating the wedding and they were looking for someone to do the mu so she said well my friend doesn't work for anyone but she can do mu. so i showed the bride what i could do and she liked it and her maid of honor came with her and she said do you work for mac? I said no, but i am trying to get hired and she said well i have a friend who is a manager and is looking to hire someone. she said i'm going to tell her about you when she comes back from her honeymoon. so hopefully i will have a job soon! you ladies keep your fingers crossed and keep me in your prayers.





Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Oh Devin, I wish we could see pics of that wedding! I'm so glad that you have applied to MAC and are freelancing. You have a lot of talent and you are so knowledgeable!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 31, 2005)

no don't feel that way. i hadn't mentioned it so no one really knew. i had mentioned that i wanted to work for mac and i just did the freelance work on Saturday. so you haven't missed anything.





Originally Posted by *LOVECHIC* *WHAT???When did this happen? Where have I been??? LOL!



I didn't know Devin applied to MAC and is freelancing? I feel so outta the loop! I need an update!*


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 31, 2005)

Your Welcome sweetie! Let us see what you did.





Originally Posted by *mskellytran* Thanks Devin. I learned some new things tonite.. cant wait to do my makeup tommorow !


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you so much!





Originally Posted by *Charmaine* That's great! I'm sure everyone loved their makeup, after all 15 of them, instead of 2?! WOW. Definitely keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## islandgirl930 (Nov 2, 2005)

WOW! That is beautiful, great job!! I'm gonna try that today.



Thanks for posting that.


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank you! Try and take pics if you can so we can see.






Originally Posted by *islandgirl930* WOW! That is beautiful, great job!! I'm gonna try that today.



Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Laura (Nov 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* Thank you sweetie! what is so crazy is that i got the job through my friend. her co-worker was coordinating the wedding and they were looking for someone to do the mu so she said well my friend doesn't work for anyone but she can do mu. so i showed the bride what i could do and she liked it and her maid of honor came with her and she said do you work for mac? I said no, but i am trying to get hired and she said well i have a friend who is a manager and is looking to hire someone. she said i'm going to tell her about you when she comes back from her honeymoon. so hopefully i will have a job soon! you ladies keep your fingers crossed and keep me in your prayers.



That's so cool Devin! Congrats on getting the wedding job &amp; putting in your application. You know we're all rooting for you


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you so much Laura! I appreciate it!





Originally Posted by *Laura* That's so cool Devin! Congrats on getting the wedding job &amp; putting in your application. You know we're all rooting for you


----------



## Laura (Nov 3, 2005)

PS. Hows the LM Primer working for you?


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 3, 2005)

I used it once and i liked it. i haven't really been anywhere yet to use it.

Originally Posted by *Laura*




PS. Hows the LM Primer working for you?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 3, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you so much!





Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole*



Gorgeous!


----------



## alicia17 (Nov 5, 2005)

I really like it! Thanx for showing us


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 5, 2005)

your welcome!

Originally Posted by *alicia17* I really like it! Thanx for showing us


----------



## KittyM (Nov 13, 2005)

BEAUUUUUUUTIFUL Devin!!!





I love those colours!!

I am a newbie when it comes to blending several colours, so thank you so much for showing me!!


----------



## CWHF (Nov 17, 2005)

I finally got around to trying this tutorial after getting ahold of Bronze (thanks erica_1020). So gorgeous!!!!

Devin you are very talented! I am a complete MU application klutz and thanks to this great tutorial I had 3 colors on my lid well blended and gorgeous for the first time (tho I accidentally messed up and put amberlights inner woodwinked in the middle). It looks great---even DBF commented.


----------



## helenguyen (Nov 18, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 18, 2005)

thank you so much Kitty! Your welcome, i am glad i could help you.





Originally Posted by *KittyM* BEAUUUUUUUTIFUL Devin!!!



I love those colours!!

I am a newbie when it comes to blending several colours, so thank you so much for showing me!!


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 18, 2005)

that is great to hear Ericka! it doesn't matter where you put them as long as you liked it and if dbf liked it that's even better!





Originally Posted by *CWHF* I finally got around to trying this tutorial after getting ahold of Bronze (thanks erica_1020). So gorgeous!!!!
Devin you are very talented! I am a complete MU application klutz and thanks to this great tutorial I had 3 colors on my lid well blended and gorgeous for the first time (tho I accidentally messed up and put amberlights inner woodwinked in the middle). It looks great---even DBF commented.


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 18, 2005)

thanks a lot!





Originally Posted by *helenguyen* Gorgeous!


----------



## oObaby_yenOo (Dec 4, 2005)

..ahh you have such nice eyes!..I envy!..great tutorial!


----------



## prude strippers (Dec 4, 2005)

I regret not getting gold deposit


----------



## devinjhans (Dec 4, 2005)

thank you very much!





Originally Posted by *oObaby_yenOo* ..ahh you have such nice eyes!..I envy!..great tutorial!


----------



## devinjhans (Dec 4, 2005)

i love it! see if you can get it on ebay!





Originally Posted by *prude strippers* I regret not getting gold deposit


----------



## babiiashley (Dec 20, 2005)

You have a gorgeous complexion and the tutorial is wonderful. I love how you started with a clean face and went from there. Great job!

How do you get your eyeliner to be so thin and smooth? Whenever I try to line my top lid I get a too-thick line thats a bit wobbly. Any suggestions?


----------



## Laura (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome to MakeUpTalk babiiashley! I'm Laura from Ireland. If you need help with anything on here just shout


----------



## babiiashley (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello Laura. Thanks for the welcome! I'm beginning to wonder where this site has been all of my life... I love it!


----------



## devinjhans (Dec 21, 2005)

thank you so much babiiashley! i use engraved powerpoint and then go over the line with carbon eyeshadow using the mac 266 brush. i usually pull my eyelid taut so that i can make sure i get the line straight and as close to the lashline as possible. you can also make dashes so that you are not having to hold a steady hand to make one long straight line. HTH!





Originally Posted by *babiiashley* You have a gorgeous complexion and the tutorial is wonderful. I love how you started with a clean face and went from there. Great job!
How do you get your eyeliner to be so thin and smooth? Whenever I try to line my top lid I get a too-thick line thats a bit wobbly. Any suggestions?


----------



## beaugael (Dec 22, 2005)

i dont see ur pics....


----------



## beaugael (Dec 22, 2005)

im really impressed on how u do mu!!!! u have very beautiful eyes.. im still discovering ways on how to apply e/s on mine coz i havent found tutorials that would help me with my asian eyes....


----------



## devinjhans (Dec 22, 2005)

thank you very much!



yes it is all about practice. just play around and see what works. believe me that is how i learned.





Originally Posted by *beaugael* im really impressed on how u do mu!!!! u have very beautiful eyes.. im still discovering ways on how to apply e/s on mine coz i havent found tutorials that would help me with my asian eyes....


----------



## CamaroChick (Dec 22, 2005)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Beautiful (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for the tips. I was thinking of doing a gold look too. I am going to use your tips with golder colors. I'm going to buy the coppertone blush that u used too. It is gorgeous!


----------



## bunni (Dec 30, 2005)

I gotta agree with everyone this is sooo pretty!!! and a great tutorial, I gotta get me some MACs, everyone is seducing me. lol


----------



## devinjhans (Dec 30, 2005)

thank you very much!





Originally Posted by *CamaroChick* Very beautiful!


----------



## devinjhans (Dec 30, 2005)

yeah i really like coppertone. thank you!





Originally Posted by *Beautiful* Thanks for the tips. I was thinking of doing a gold look too. I am going to use your tips with golder colors. I'm going to buy the coppertone blush that u used too. It is gorgeous!


----------



## devinjhans (Dec 30, 2005)

thank you bunni! yeah go ahead and jump on the mac bandwagon. you know what they say....once you go mac you never go back! LOL!





Originally Posted by *bunni* I gotta agree with everyone this is sooo pretty!!! and a great tutorial, I gotta get me some MACs, everyone is seducing me. lol


----------



## makeuppp! (Jan 3, 2006)

great tutorial


----------



## nydoll23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Awesome Devin,you look great!!!!Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks!

Originally Posted by *makeuppp!* great tutorial


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 3, 2006)

thank you sweetie and you're welcome!





Originally Posted by *nydoll23* Awesome Devin,you look great!!!!Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## beyondpretty (Jan 6, 2006)

I like it devin ... Love it :icon_love


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 6, 2006)

thank you very much! glad you liked it!





Originally Posted by *beyondpretty* I like it devin ... Love it :icon_love


----------



## beyondpretty (Jan 6, 2006)

devin, which type of foundation of MAC u r using in the picture and also which type of loose powder?


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 6, 2006)

i was using mac select tint foundation, which is a very light coverage. i was using mac loose powder in nc40.

Originally Posted by *beyondpretty* devin, which type of foundation of MAC u r using in the picture and also which type of loose powder?


----------



## fabul0us (Jan 7, 2006)

i LOVE it. i love wearing browns and golds. &amp; your gorgeous.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Gorgeous simply gorgeous!! Please add this to your notepad.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow Devin

you look gorgeous.

really nice tut.

thx


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 7, 2006)

thank you so much! brown and golds are some of my favorites also.





Originally Posted by *fabul0us* i LOVE it. i love wearing browns and golds. &amp; your gorgeous.


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 7, 2006)

thank you! okay i will add to my notepad.



i forgot it is already in my notepad. it is almost to the bottom and you just have to click on the picture to see the entire tutorial.

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* Gorgeous simply gorgeous!! Please add this to your notepad.


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 7, 2006)

thanks and you're welcome sweetie!





Originally Posted by *Mitsuko* Wow Devinyou look gorgeous.

really nice tut.

thx


----------



## kaori (Jan 7, 2006)

I* am crazy for youl,..amazing tutorial,....you look goergeous,...Wow,..Wow......bravooooo!!!!






*


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 7, 2006)

Very beautiful Devine!


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 7, 2006)

thank you very, very much! i always loooove the pictures you take, they are so beautiful! you need to come to Houston to take pictures for me!





Originally Posted by *kaori* I* am crazy for youl,..amazing tutorial,....you look goergeous,...Wow,..Wow......bravooooo!!!!






*


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 7, 2006)

thanks a lot!





Originally Posted by *litlbitprincess* Very beautiful Devine!


----------



## Sheridan (Jan 16, 2006)

I am like really,really late to this. But you did a magnificient job! You look simply beautiful!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi,

Well done Devin.


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 17, 2006)

no you're okay! thank you very much!





Originally Posted by *Sheridan* I am like really,really late to this. But you did a magnificient job! You look simply beautiful!


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Leza, Thank you!





Originally Posted by *Leza1121* Hi,
Well done Devin.


----------



## janaanonymous (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks for the tutorial, i love seeing all tutorials, but i do not see alot of african american ones and since i am african american, the colors of makeup and everything is very helpful...you looks gorgeous...thanks again for the great info


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow! You look beautiful!!


----------



## tann (Jan 19, 2006)

This is very detailed!!!!!! Just the way I like it. And, your camera is great!! Very nice job!

Tann


----------



## tann (Jan 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *janaanonymous* thanks for the tutorial, i love seeing all tutorials, but i do not see alot of african american ones and since i am african american, the colors of makeup and everything is very helpful...you looks gorgeous...thanks again for the great info



You look new. My name is Tann from Cali. I agree with you. I like to learn new things on diff people. There are great tutorials on this site for every skin tone, and you can get your practice on!Tann


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 19, 2006)

your welcome! i'm glad you liked it and it was helpful for you. It is true that you don't see a lot of black women post fotd's or do tutorials. I know it helps to see someone with a similar skintone, b/c most people are visual. There are a lot of women here that you can get ideas from.





Originally Posted by *janaanonymous* thanks for the tutorial, i love seeing all tutorials, but i do not see alot of african american ones and since i am african american, the colors of makeup and everything is very helpful...you looks gorgeous...thanks again for the great info


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 19, 2006)

Thank you sweetie!





Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Wow! You look beautiful!!


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks Tann!



I want to get another camera, but this one will do for now!

Originally Posted by *tann* This is very detailed!!!!!! Just the way I like it. And, your camera is great!! Very nice job!Tann


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* I know it helps to see someone with a similar skintone, b/c most people are visual. There are a lot of women here that you can get ideas from.



actually, i found the tutorial very helpful and i'm very light-skinned as you can see from my pic



These colors will look good on any skin tone. Gread job Devin!


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 20, 2006)

Thank you! Yes I agree, the colors I used are very neutral and would look great on anyone!





Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* actually, i found the tutorial very helpful and i'm very light-skinned as you can see from my pic



These colors will look good on any skin tone. Gread job Devin!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 21, 2006)

Devin, you wouldn't happen to own MAC Shadowy Lady, do you? i really want to see that one in action


----------



## kaeisme (Jan 27, 2006)

Fantastic colors on you!


----------



## Summer (Jan 27, 2006)

Absolutely stunning! Those colors look so amazing on you. perfect


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 3, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply, but no I don't own Shadowy lady. Sorry!

Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* Devin, you wouldn't happen to own MAC Shadowy Lady, do you? i really want to see that one in action


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you Kaeisme!






Originally Posted by *kaeisme* Fantastic colors on you!


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you so much Summer!





Originally Posted by *Summer* Absolutely stunning! Those colors look so amazing on you. perfect


----------



## sherice (Feb 3, 2006)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Devin!

I really admire your makeup skills.



I am just learning how to wear eyeshadow and look at your photos for inspiration.

Peace and Love

Ida


----------



## lilla (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to Mut!

Originally Posted by *RHYTHM261* Hi Devin!I really admire your makeup skills.



I am just learning how to wear eyeshadow and look at your photos for inspiration.

Peace and Love

Ida


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you so much Sherice!





Originally Posted by *sherice* GORGEOUS!


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi, Thank you! I appreciate that!



I am glad you enjoy the pics!





Originally Posted by *RHYTHM261* Hi Devin!I really admire your makeup skills.



I am just learning how to wear eyeshadow and look at your photos for inspiration.

Peace and Love

Ida


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (Feb 11, 2006)

Great tutorial and a excellent walk-through. Using my colors and reping well!

Cindy


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you! Glad you likey!





Originally Posted by *Sweetmew2751* Great tutorial and a excellent walk-through. Using my colors and reping well!
Cindy


----------



## Tesia (Feb 13, 2006)

Omg i love the color u used for this!! Great Combo!!






:c


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you! Browns and golds are my favorites for a natural look!





Originally Posted by *Tesia* Omg i love the color u used for this!! Great Combo!!






:c


----------



## Becka (Feb 14, 2006)

Devin, you look spectacular the way you did your MU here.

This evening I realized that after yesterday's mac haul I have almost all of the products/colors you used for this one. Sooooo, I printed off this TUT and did it step by step, substituting sable for bronze. All I can say is WOW! I have learned a lot and you wouldn't believe how it turned out.

This is sort of besides the point but the size of your pics were perfect, I mean the whole TUT printed off perfectly two pics to a page and I loved having the large photos and writing, it was really nice to refer too.

I may try an FOTD soon now w/ this look. Big TY and hugs for this TUT!


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 14, 2006)

Awwww......thank you so much! that makes me feel really good to know that the tut worked out so well for you.:icon_love i plan to do another soon for Jenny. Please post a fotd so that we can see! You are so welcome sweetie!





Originally Posted by *becka110* Devin, you look spectacular the way you did your MU here.
This evening I realized that after yesterday's mac haul I have almost all of the products/colors you used for this one. Sooooo, I printed off this TUT and did it step by step, substituting sable for bronze. All I can say is WOW! I have learned a lot and you wouldn't believe how it turned out.

This is sort of besides the point but the size of your pics were perfect, I mean the whole TUT printed off perfectly two pics to a page and I loved having the large photos and writing, it was really nice to refer too.

I may try an FOTD soon now w/ this look. Big TY and hugs for this TUT!


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 14, 2006)

O devin..u did a fantasitc job, ima try to do this to my eyes 2morrow!! bravo! thank you for this..


----------



## sonsireegemini (Feb 14, 2006)

I absoultely love :icon_love this tutorial. I'm going to try this right away


----------



## magdalene (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm new here, and I just wanted to thank you for this post. I have always been interested in this color combo, but never could get it to look quite right. Definitely going to try this tutorial as soon as possible!

And you are absolutely beautiful, btw.


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 15, 2006)

oooh goodie! i hope you post so we can see!



Thank you and your welcome!





Originally Posted by *asummertyme* O devin..u did a fantasitc job, ima try to do this to my eyes 2morrow!! bravo! thank you for this..


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 15, 2006)

Thank you very much!





Originally Posted by *sonsireegemini* I absoultely love :icon_love this tutorial. I'm going to try this right away


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to mut! there are lots of great tutorials and ladies on here that you can learn tons of information from. Let us see it when you try it. Thank you!





Originally Posted by *magdalene* I'm new here, and I just wanted to thank you for this post. I have always been interested in this color combo, but never could get it to look quite right. Definitely going to try this tutorial as soon as possible!

And you are absolutely beautiful, btw.


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Feb 16, 2006)

that was beautiful devin...thanks for the tutorial...


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks!






Originally Posted by *noheaeighty8* that was beautiful devin...thanks for the tutorial...


----------



## ilafa (Feb 27, 2006)

What a beautiful tutorial and so easy to follow! Thank you so much!


----------



## devinjhans (Feb 27, 2006)

thank you so much! i will be doing a green tutorial soon!


----------



## cuddles (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Devin, thanks for the tutorial and the "powder under eyes" tip.


----------



## the_finalist (Mar 6, 2006)

Gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 27, 2006)

That really looks nice...great work, Devin !


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 27, 2006)

thank you cuddles, the finalist and lavazza! I am really glad you all liked the tutorial!


----------



## kena (Mar 28, 2006)

i really liked ur tutorial....fabulous!! althought i have one question though. when you say "blend into crease"...can you give a little more detail? because that's an area where im having trouble. thank you in advance!!!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 28, 2006)

Great tutorial, and all the steps are perfect! They are not too much.


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 28, 2006)

thank you! no problem when i apply e/s to my lid i use a patting motion so that i can get more color. then i take the 242 brush and pull the colors upward from my lid, so that they go into my crease. Hope that makes sense.





Originally Posted by *kena* i really liked ur tutorial....fabulous!! althought i have one question though. when you say "blend into crease"...can you give a little more detail? because that's an area where im having trouble. thank you in advance!!!


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you so much Igala! I am glad that they were easy for you to follow. I know that my instructions are not always the greatest!





Originally Posted by *lglala84* Great tutorial, and all the steps are perfect! They are not too much.


----------



## kena (Mar 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* thank you! no problem when i apply e/s to my lid i use a patting motion so that i can get more color. then i take the 242 brush and pull the colors upward from my lid, so that they go into my crease. Hope that makes sense.



yes, it does now. hehe.....thank you!!!!


----------



## chienkiri (Mar 28, 2006)

love the color .. arghh here in italy mac is rarely foundable in make-up shops ..


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 28, 2006)

thank you so much! the colors can be easily duplicated with other brands.

Originally Posted by *chienkiri* love the color .. arghh here in italy mac is rarely foundable in make-up shops ..


----------



## darkh3av3n (Mar 31, 2006)

Your tutorial was wonderful and I always had problems with my eyeshadow getting all over the place, but with your tutorial that wont happen anymore! Bravo!!


----------



## Satin (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow!fantastic...that Detailed Tutorial Really Helped Me A Lot..i Didnt Know How To Apply Concealer...i Learned It...thanks Hun...keep Posting More Like This!!!


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 31, 2006)

Yay!! I am glad I could help you! Thank you!





Originally Posted by *darkh3av3n* Your tutorial was wonderful and I always had problems with my eyeshadow getting all over the place, but with your tutorial that wont happen anymore! Bravo!!


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow this is great! I am so glad that everyone is learning. Lord knows it took me long enough to post it, especially with the foundation added. Thanks!





Originally Posted by *ron* Wow!fantastic...that Detailed Tutorial Really Helped Me A Lot..i Didnt Know How To Apply Concealer...i Learned It...thanks Hun...keep Posting More Like This!!!


----------



## missprissy82 (Apr 3, 2006)

great work!



ive been wondering about what to do when eye shadow gets under eyes- thanks for the loose powder tip. but when you wipe off the loose powder after e/s application, what did you wipe it off with? thanks again...


----------



## devinjhans (Apr 3, 2006)

thanks! i just use my blush brush or a fluffy e/s brush and lightly sweep away the excess.

Originally Posted by *missprissy82* great work!



ive been wondering about what to do when eye shadow gets under eyes- thanks for the loose powder tip. but when you wipe off the loose powder after e/s application, what did you wipe it off with? thanks again...


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 3, 2006)

great job

great eyes


----------



## gotchabear (Apr 5, 2006)

wow, i love this look! (love your lip color too)


----------



## devinjhans (Apr 5, 2006)

thank you michal cohen and gotchabear!


----------



## Mari168 (Apr 8, 2006)

I've seen several pics of you on this site, and you apply your makeup beautifully. Your tutorial is detailed and extremely helpful.

Thanks and keep up the glamour !!!!


----------



## Satin (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice post!


----------



## ChocolateStar (Apr 27, 2006)

Devin, I love your makeup! You have given me some excellent ideas. I have questions about the different shades of concealers,foundations, and powders to use. I currently use NW40, NW43, and NC50. I am going to have to find an excellent MAC makeup artist to sit down with me one day. Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## devinjhans (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank you Mari168, Ron and ChocolateStar!





ChocolateStar make sure you talk to a Mac mua so that you can get the correct foundation and concealer color. Also if possible see if you can check the color outside in the light for a definite match.


----------



## MarieJ (Apr 27, 2006)

Thank you for this great tutorial, it's really beautifull !


----------



## butterfly1 (May 2, 2006)

This is great! Thank you so much


----------



## beby24 (May 2, 2006)

Great tutorial,

You did an excellent job....thanks...


----------



## cocowhite (May 2, 2006)

Another tutorial for me to try. Great work.


----------



## devinjhans (May 2, 2006)

Thank you so much mariej, beby24, cocowhite, butterfly1!


----------



## hawaiilatina (May 2, 2006)

Great tutorial! I love the colors that you used.


----------



## fickledpink (May 3, 2006)

Awesome tutorial! I love the shape of your brows!


----------



## PinkRibbons (May 12, 2006)

That looks absolutly AMAZING. I'm gonna have to try that at one point, though I'm sure it won't look near as good on me!

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* Okay Ladies it took me forever but here is my tutorial. I tried to post every step I used. You can click on the pictures for a larger view. Sorry if it is too detailed.




EDIT: I just pasted the pics directly here so you don't have to click on anything.

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tutformut.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut1.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut3.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut4.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut5.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut6.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut7.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut8.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut9.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut10.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut11.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut12.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut13.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut14.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut15.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut16.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut17.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut18.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut19.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut20.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut21.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut22.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut23.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut24.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut25.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut26.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut27.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut28.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut29.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut30.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/tut31.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/goldandbrown2.jpg

http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b348/devinjhans/Brown%20and%20Gold%20Tutorial/goldandbrowntut.jpg


----------



## michko970 (May 13, 2006)

Wow this looks really pretty! what foundation are you wearing?


----------



## devinjhans (May 13, 2006)

Thanks a lot!



I am wearing select tint in the tutorial. Lately I have been wearing studio fix fluid.

Originally Posted by *michko970* Wow this looks really pretty! what foundation are you wearing?


----------



## devinjhans (May 13, 2006)

Thank u hawaiilatina, fickledpink, PinkRibbons-I am sure you would look lovely in these colors, b/c they are so universal!


----------



## michal_cohen (May 15, 2006)

great job!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## devinjhans (May 15, 2006)

thank you so much!

Originally Posted by *michal cohen* great job!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Brownshugaz (May 28, 2006)

awesome tute. I can't wait to give it a try


----------



## ivette (May 28, 2006)

devin, very pretty. good job


----------



## Julianna (May 29, 2006)

Very Very Very Niiiiiiiiiiiiice!!! I Love It!!! Great Tutorial! Thanks!!!


----------



## chocobon (May 30, 2006)

Devin girl u r awesome


----------



## sm91396 (May 30, 2006)

Wow, you look great! You're eyes are sooo pretty.

One day I might get brave and try some of these tricks!

Or post a tutorial- but then again maybe not- as only thing I am good at is Lips! LOL!!!!


----------



## anjanasadil (Jun 1, 2006)

WOW Devin, that is awesome! I've been looking for a way to play with browns!!


----------



## cluelessblonde (Jun 5, 2006)

Brill tutorial! It must of taken you ages but well done!


----------



## LeynaBanana (Jun 5, 2006)

Great job! I love the eyeshadows. You are adorable!


----------



## alya (Jun 6, 2006)

Great!



I like it a lot!


----------



## sophette (Jun 6, 2006)

It's very nice. Love it!


----------



## gnny (Jun 7, 2006)

wow Devin!

You just look great! I love the gold and brown on u.





btw, i am here.


----------



## Chelle102 (Jun 10, 2006)

Thats really pretty . I love golds and browns.


----------



## SerenityEludes (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for this tutorial. Its wonderful! I really love the detail especially the foundation application. I also LOVE the trick for loose powder under the eyes to catch falling e/s. I will def. use it.

Thanks Again.


----------



## devinjhans (Jun 12, 2006)

thank you ladies! i am glad you all got something out of it!


----------



## ntpmichiru (Jun 12, 2006)

You look amazing! Very useful tutorial, I'll try to follow it.


----------



## cdwdnw (Jun 12, 2006)

Am I the only one who thought you're first pic was made up (until I scrolled down)?!?! You look great before and after!! Nice tutorial - the colors are fabulous on you!!


----------



## juhlinanoy (Jun 13, 2006)

One word .. GORGEOUS!


----------



## tayvee (Jun 14, 2006)

you should reallydo more tutorials i love them!!


----------



## Liz (Jun 14, 2006)

you're so pretty devin!

thanks for doing the tut!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 14, 2006)

Devin, you are bomb at doing make-up I wish I was too!


----------



## junell (Jun 14, 2006)

BRAAA-VO!!!! You did an EXCELLENT JOB!!!




I needed some ideas for colors and that was so informative!! AND you are so pretty!


----------



## Safa (Jun 15, 2006)

ooooh sweet stuff, keep it up


----------



## devinjhans (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks ntpmichiru, cdwdnw, juhlinanoy, tayvee, liz, jessi, junell, safa! You all are too sweet!


----------



## NYShopgirl (Jun 26, 2006)

another great job...


----------



## ElleB (Jul 3, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ninahxd (Jul 4, 2006)

THank you ! Wonderful Tutorial =)

I like the outcome!


----------



## sadhunni (Jul 9, 2006)

you look stunning. nice tutorial!


----------



## odessa7 (Jul 13, 2006)

You are so pretty!


----------



## lynnda (Jul 13, 2006)

So beautiful!! I am so gonna try to do it!!


----------



## RabiaElaine (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow that was soooooooooo detailed. I can't wait to try that. I have most of those colors.


----------



## my2dogs1982 (Jul 15, 2006)

You look amazing with those colors! Excellent tutorial!!


----------



## Talulah (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for really easy instructions. It looks so natural on you (but not tiresome)

It is always a pleasure to see your work!

ah, you are best of all!


----------



## mamoza44 (Jul 15, 2006)

Great tips .. I like it


----------



## forat (Jul 16, 2006)

nice tutorial


----------



## devinjhans (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks and your welcome lovely ladies! So happy to help and glad you got something out of it.


----------



## kawaiiakira (Jul 22, 2006)

That looks so nice. Good job


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jul 25, 2006)

the look is soo pretty.i love break down of all the steps


----------



## varsana (Jul 28, 2006)

great tut. Thanks


----------



## macfeen (Jul 28, 2006)

that was sooo pretty. thanks for doing it


----------



## gladbags77 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you so much for this tutorial.

I'm one of those people who shy away from using more than one eyeshadow at a time



, but your instructions and images have given me the confidence to try something new.

Have a great week!


----------



## Stitch (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks great, love the colors!


----------



## imnangel (Jul 31, 2006)

devin are u a makeup artist? ur so gorgeous too..i love yr dimples..thanks alot!!! i dont wear makeup but after seeing those tutorials i wanna try em...i hope i dont end up broke after buying all that stuff lol..


----------



## llucidity (Jul 31, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## tooff (Jul 31, 2006)

wow... wish I could see more of pic tutorials. I mean they are really great..


----------



## circe221 (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful! You have absolutely gorgeous skin!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 10, 2006)

Fantastic tutorial.. Wow.. great great application.. A MUST TRY!


----------



## sheilarose (Aug 10, 2006)

Just saw your great Tutorial. Thanks for making it look so easy . You look so pretty. Like a model. Honest. Good job.

Sheila


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 10, 2006)

GREAT tut, so detailed and pretty outcome too. I voted 5*


----------



## Daenerys (Aug 10, 2006)

It was great. I love bronzes and gold

And I've learned new English words like concealer - ha!


----------



## butterflyblue (Aug 11, 2006)

Thank you for the amazing tutorial! I love the colors, and you're so beautiful!!


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 11, 2006)

You look great!! Good job!!


----------



## persian.billi (Aug 17, 2006)

u look so cute! and love ur eyebrows!


----------



## han (Aug 18, 2006)

make up is really pretty but your skin is pretter!!


----------



## meiling (Aug 18, 2006)

gorgeous colors



thanks for sharing


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Aug 18, 2006)

This is so beautiful!!! Went and bought all the stuff I didn't have for this look. The only thing you can't get anymore is the Mineralize Skinfinish in the Gold Deposit. But, I will just use another bronzer I have that is similar. Can't wait to get my stuff. Thank you for your tutorial.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 18, 2006)

Devin, you do some amazing tuts girl! I can't get over how pretty you are though enough to actually grasp a tutorial! Love it! Lovely look! Thanks sweetie!


----------



## LVA (Aug 19, 2006)

i thought i already thanked u for this tut .. .guess not





thx u for the wonderful tut .. it's realli helpful


----------



## dreeeem (Aug 19, 2006)

hey ,ur skin is so great. n tutorial was wonderful. Thanx!


----------



## mochachina (Aug 20, 2006)

wow! i love tutorials with ACUTAL pictures and this is beautiful


----------



## CMillerBeauty (Aug 20, 2006)

Beautiful!! I wasn't sure if I wanted to buy woodwinked but I'm going to combine it with amber lights. That's just beautiful!

...sE


----------



## luxotika (Aug 20, 2006)

I really like your tutorial. Good job!


----------



## Cupcak1324 (Aug 24, 2006)

what beautiful colours i love how golds look on darker skin tones...i wear a lot of browns and golds only bc i have green eyes and it makes them show more......good tutoral girl!


----------



## Love (Aug 27, 2006)

Salam Devin, what amazing job you did !!!

Really I love this tut. soo in detail which helps us alot,

You looks great too!

Thanks dear


----------



## liltweekstar (Aug 30, 2006)

your makeup is beautifully done and you look great!


----------



## Shasta (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow, those colors REALLY bring out your eyes!!! Lovely!!!


----------



## devinjhans (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank you so much sweeties! I am happy that this was helpful to you all!


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Sep 10, 2006)

beautiful! i would love to learn how to do my eyebrows like yours!


----------



## Chelle102 (Sep 11, 2006)

Beautiful !! Thanks for posting this


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow! You look so beautiful, thank you for the tut =]


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mmonroemaniac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif beautiful! i would love to learn how to do my eyebrows like yours! it just takes a little time and plenty of practice. Thanks a lot! i normally fill them in with the 266 brush using espresso eyeshadow and then outline them using embark.

Originally Posted by *Chelle102* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Beautiful !! Thanks for posting this



Thank you and you're welcome!

Originally Posted by *crazy13eautiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow! You look so beautiful, thank you for the tut =] Thanks a lot!


----------



## Alnoufi (Sep 11, 2006)

You look so beautiful, thank you


----------



## IO20ch2222 (Sep 18, 2006)

OHHH....I love this ...i need to try this tomorow...thanks!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Sep 18, 2006)

You look fab! i love what you used on your eyes.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow! This looks flawless!


----------



## lil_b_girl_16 (Sep 20, 2006)

OMG i am so gettin all them e/s and doin that its so pretty


----------



## mini me (Sep 20, 2006)

Awesome tutorial! I learnt sooo much from it.

Thank you.


----------



## sameera (Sep 20, 2006)

show the link plz


----------



## diddlina (Sep 22, 2006)

wow!very nice one..i'm going to try this..thanx devin,those colors really suit you


----------



## divalicious (Sep 28, 2006)

Very pretty! I'd try this if I could afford the supplies...lol

Maybe I can find similiar colors in cheapie makeup, just to try it.


----------



## destinylynn (Sep 30, 2006)

amazing!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 3, 2006)

I loved how you did your eyeshadow and I love your eyebrows


----------



## amethystkitty (Oct 13, 2006)

I LOVE your tutorials!!!.....love them!!!!...those colours are wonder


----------



## foxybronx (Oct 13, 2006)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!! I have all those shadows at home, except carbon. I must try this.


----------



## the heiress (Oct 13, 2006)

I love you tutorials. Awesome


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 13, 2006)

simply gorgeous!!!!! Thank you I have lots to learn on eye makeup!


----------



## *angelica* (Oct 15, 2006)

This look looks real pretty on you


----------



## disgtgyal (Oct 21, 2006)

this is so pretty i think ill try the eye shoadow look for a party im going to i jus hope it looks half as good as yours


----------



## tigerlilli0 (Oct 25, 2006)

nice


----------



## IndiaTainaFrmPR (Oct 27, 2006)

Devin thanks so much, i picked up a tip or two from it, i was always very conservative with the concealor application, but what a beautiful look when applied and blended liberally!!


----------



## Winkiedo (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks, I learned a lot specially the concealer application


----------



## sincola (Nov 1, 2006)

Great tutorial!!!!!


----------



## Ellei (Nov 1, 2006)

it's great!!!!

(i love the lipstick!!!!)


----------



## LauraRebecca (Nov 2, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## love2482 (Nov 2, 2006)

WOW! You have such gorgeous eyes!!! Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 2, 2006)

You looked smashing!!!! You look so beautiful beforehand



So what's your skin care secret??? Your face seriously glows!!!


----------



## Evster (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow, this is fantastic! I love those colors. You're so beautiful!!


----------



## emih19 (Nov 9, 2006)

girl..this look is stunning!!


----------



## anoosh (Nov 12, 2006)

Cool


----------



## eclpse23 (Nov 13, 2006)

That look is gorgeous.


----------



## Skyordec (Nov 14, 2006)

This is the first tutorial that I saw time ago, didnâ€™t mentioned how much I love it. I love it very much, thanks for taking the time to show every step with so much detail.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Skyordec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is the first tutorial that I saw time ago, didnâ€™t mentioned how much I love it. I love it very much, thanks for taking the time to show every step with so much detail.


----------



## claire20a (Nov 14, 2006)

superb, you are a true star for taking the time to do this, and listing all the shades used, etc!


----------



## lolo (Nov 15, 2006)

lovely

i'll try to do it

thanx


----------



## budakkecik (Nov 17, 2006)

Good job gurl....

i like it


----------



## Muslim_DK (Nov 17, 2006)

wooooaw

thats looks great Devin


----------



## ymtheint (Nov 25, 2006)

You look so gorgeous. You go girl. Thanks for tut. I wanna try it. But whenever i try i never get good results. Its quite disappointing.


----------



## mrs.threadgill (Dec 3, 2006)

amazing you're so talented!


----------



## DivaTai (Dec 4, 2006)

Gorgeous tut. Now I have to go and get woodwinked &amp; bronze so I can copy. I love all of your looks, Devin.

I'm dying to figure out what colors you used in your matte brown look that's on your notepad.


----------



## Blaque35 (Dec 5, 2006)

wonderful!


----------



## Shanelle (Dec 6, 2006)

You have the most striking beautiful eyes I have ever seen you lucky girl!


----------



## licken (Dec 6, 2006)

why can;t i see anything? so confused


----------



## Nikki_01 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thats GORGEOUSS !!


----------



## PinkOcho (Dec 11, 2006)

=)


----------



## apropo (Dec 12, 2006)

WOW!!!!Devin - its superb- u look like a hollywood star wz this make!


----------



## cuttygurl (Dec 15, 2006)

i love your contacts, what brand are they?


----------



## SuddenRush (Dec 16, 2006)

Awsome tutorial!


----------



## moon14 (Dec 16, 2006)

very nice i like the eyeshadow colors


----------



## nicolemiller (Dec 16, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## MeowZy (Dec 23, 2006)

Great tutorial! Thank you.


----------



## ashtaris (Dec 23, 2006)

great combination or cold and brow. Everything suits


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Dec 28, 2006)

Wasn't It BEAUTIFUL?!!!!!


----------



## nics1972 (Dec 28, 2006)

Simply GORGEOUS !!!! Beautiful colors !! Your look AWESOME !!! Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## ~*STArPRINCEZZ* (Dec 30, 2006)

thanks for this Devin..u are REALLY Pretty! u look stunning i think i'm going 2 try this look for the Christina Aguilera concert i'm going to in April


----------



## stolenbaby (Jan 7, 2007)

WOW! Such a beautiful look-I'm not sure these colors would look good on me because I'm so pale, but it's worth a shot. Thanks for posting this


----------



## gnysegirl (Jan 7, 2007)

*I love this look. By the way I really like that your tutorial covers all the steps for face,eyes and lips. Bravo!!!*


----------



## rosdan (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks........


----------



## CubNan (Jan 8, 2007)

What was the final color you used on your lips?

Nan


----------



## triciamichelle (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice tut devin! A question: do you think it is smarter to buy a book on makeup or to just go to the mac makeup counter frequently?


----------



## aquabutterfly (Jan 18, 2007)

Dear Devin,

That was an impressive tutorial. Thank you so much.

xxx

vanessa


----------



## copperfingers (Jan 19, 2007)

thanks for posting this! i love the colours


----------



## jsimpson (Jan 19, 2007)

You look great..your tutorials are so easy, I actually can maybe do this!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jan 20, 2007)

I wish Devin would do more tutorials...Her Makeup is flawless. I want to learn to do what she does.


----------



## verna (Jan 27, 2007)

this is gorgeous, thanks!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 27, 2007)

As usual you look beautiful before and after! I would love to have your full sexy lips!!!


----------



## ThisIsKia (Jan 29, 2007)

*Oooooh preeeeeeetty... **note to self add woodwinked to wish list***


----------



## shajan (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## summeri (Jan 30, 2007)

good stuff!


----------



## Tina Marie (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow, you look gorgeous! Great tut!


----------



## Sila (Feb 18, 2007)

really liked it, thanks


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 18, 2007)

great tut, u look nice


----------



## missymaricel (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks so much for the detailed step-by-step guide on your awesome makeup application. I learned a few new tricks to add to my own makeup application repertoire thanks to you. You are stunning!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Feb 20, 2007)

O my gosh I love the colors and are all the sahdows u used from Mac and the lip liner?


----------



## mane (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks a lot very nice make up


----------



## urbanprincess (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow I can't see your tutorial as of yet (not enough posts) but I can't wait because your makeup in the pics that pop up looks awesome!


----------



## Colli (Mar 2, 2007)

Your tutorial is really amazing. Gorgeous job!


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 3, 2007)

YOU LOOK beautiful! are you wearing contacts? if so, what are the best color for natural dark brown eyes..im planning on buying onew this week. help. i have dark black hair.


----------



## x3kh (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome and I love the gold.


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 4, 2007)

I love this!


----------



## kym671 (Mar 4, 2007)

nice

wow i love the colors u blended!


----------



## Kathy (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow! Great tut! You look beautiful!


----------



## diva0804 (Mar 5, 2007)

Awesome tutorial


----------



## ~Rani~ (Mar 5, 2007)

Excellent----


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 6, 2007)

I love the combination of colors you used...you look fantastic! I have to try this now!


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 6, 2007)

Stunning look


----------



## Ahleessa (Mar 17, 2007)

The makeup looks really good on you!


----------



## Nenah (Mar 17, 2007)

WOOOW, beautiful! Beautiful colours so sparkling and beautiful eyes yaou have. I must try this one on mysellf.


----------



## sumsumsam (Mar 17, 2007)

nice job, u blend the e/s very well and i like ur lip so much


----------



## chayvon (Mar 19, 2007)

wow! I love the colors. We have like the exact same skin color. Please do more! lol


----------



## igor (Mar 19, 2007)

Amazing job. You chosed the very right colors that make your beautiful eyes look sparkling!


----------



## mkupsusie (Mar 21, 2007)

Well done. The steps are easy to follow. Thank you very much.


----------



## tajameka (Mar 27, 2007)

i KN0 A Billi0N PE0PlE T0ld U THiS AlREDY..BUT...u r so pretty! with n without makeup!


----------



## simi (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice. You've done great job.......


----------



## cajunangel (Mar 30, 2007)

sexy eyes! Thanks!!!


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 30, 2007)

love the colors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms_lolz (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks ...

Ur Tutorial was helpful .. I like ur way in applying they eyeshadow it was CoOl

(^_*)


----------



## russianred (Apr 13, 2007)

some tutorials more please!!!


----------



## ViV04 (Apr 15, 2007)

you look beautiful with the gold color.


----------



## mac-cakes (Apr 15, 2007)

wow.. very pretty...


----------



## ~Rani~ (Apr 16, 2007)

Great



s:


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow, that looks really pretty on you! =)


----------



## French Kiss (Apr 26, 2007)

lovely


----------



## RachaelMarie (Apr 27, 2007)

Very pretty! I have all the e/s except espresso...I'm going to get it soon so that I can get this look as well.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Apr 27, 2007)

oh wow loved this tut!!!!


----------



## true call (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 28, 2007)

ur gorgeous!!

thanks for the tutorial


----------



## chameleonmary (May 4, 2007)

Very sexy, you have the loveliest eyes and lips!! Cant wait to try this look out when I go out with the boy!!


----------



## KittyM (May 7, 2007)

I simply just LOVE LOVE LOVE this tut.Have to take a look at it almost everytime I`m in here!!!Such a GREAt job Devin!!! Hope to see more of these from you!!!


----------



## clwkerric (May 8, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## xEdenx (May 8, 2007)

love this tut..

(may have commented before..theres so many i cant tell lol!


----------



## kasia.fi (May 14, 2007)

omg! you look great!


----------



## Nicholyse (May 14, 2007)

Total transformation! You are GORGEOUS girl! Thanks for the tut


----------



## 41HILL (Jun 10, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow! This is absolutely beautiful. I'm going to try it too.


----------



## macface (Jun 22, 2007)

wow very pretty that gold eyeshadow goes very well with your skin toned.


----------



## aeys1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Purrrty eyes!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic tut! You did an awesome job, I love the colours you chose, they compliment your skin tone very nicely


----------



## MDIAS (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks Nice


----------



## Gina Martins (Aug 9, 2007)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Prose09 (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, this was beautiful!


----------



## toxicvile (Aug 11, 2007)

Really nice and smooth coloring


----------



## dajafe (Aug 17, 2007)

great job!! looks so perfectly


----------



## lovecharm (Sep 10, 2007)

omg! you look so pretty! awesome tut will try it out thanks for posting


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone heard from Devin? It's been a month of Sundays......miss her!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

very pretty! love your contacts!


----------



## singsgood (Sep 21, 2007)

beautiful color combo


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 21, 2007)

Your eyes look gorgeous!.


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 28, 2007)

I haven't been here in a while, but would like to say thanks so much for all of your lovely compliments! They are really appreciated and I am glad that I could help!





Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anyone heard from Devin? It's been a month of Sundays......miss her! I am here sweetie! Just been working and life has been happening. You know how that goes.


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow!!! This is a great neutral look! I'd definitely try this for school or work.


----------



## PinKiSh<3 (Sep 28, 2007)

thx !!


----------



## issabel (Nov 25, 2007)

yes ! love makeup talk !


----------



## reenee-K (Nov 26, 2007)

Those colors look really great on you!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 26, 2007)

I love it, you look gorgeous - those colours totally suit you


----------



## Marion J (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't wait to get home to try this. Your eyes are amazing!


----------



## Kaye123 (Dec 4, 2007)

Love it. Have all the colors and I had done the same look without the bronze but i will try it now. Thanks.


----------



## joybelle (Dec 5, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## babylux (Jan 31, 2008)

Gorgeous! thanks


----------



## secretsbeauty (Jan 31, 2008)

nice tutorial!



you rock!


----------



## mynameisanna (Dec 24, 2008)

the eyes are just. WOW.


----------



## Nafia (Dec 16, 2010)

love it


----------



## KeLLsTar (Dec 17, 2010)

Beautiful look.... I love it!


----------



## CuteCurly (Dec 17, 2010)

do not worry about the details. i love it only because i could copy every step you have done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for taking the pain ti share


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 17, 2010)

This is still one of my favorite tutorials! I still prefer photo tutorials. lol


----------



## CuteCurly (Dec 21, 2010)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## photomakeupguru (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you for taking your time making this Tutorial 

Thank U


----------

